# SolveDDoS.com is another Chris Niedojadlo and ServerMania shell company



## drmike (Dec 15, 2013)

So today's offer on Lowendbox is SolveDDoS.com.

This is a company with no history in LET/LEB/vpsBoard communities.

Whois info is private and previous domain registration info was also private.

A check of the WHMCS license reflects Net3/Chris Niedojadlo, again.  But naysayers will claim he's just the company selling the license:


WHMCS license 2abac564ecbe3fa32b16 (Chris Niedojadlo, Net3 Inc., [email protected]) for solveddos.com (domain registered on 2012-11-09) [23.228.65.61 - unknown] is currently active. Type: Monthly Lease No Branding, valid from 2013-07-08 to 2014-01-08 (billed monthly), v5.2.6 or later installed in /home/solve/public_html/billing, no addons.
Well, within the hour, I'll be posting conclusive evidence that links Chris N / Servermania to this brand.

This matters since Chris N/ServerMania owned vpsAce was posted over there a mere 6 DAYS AGO!

More of Biloh promoting his own personal and financial interests and stacking the offer deck.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 15, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 15, 2013)

Lol. I agree!  opcorn:  (kettle corn)


----------



## drmike (Dec 15, 2013)

So I've said my piece on ServerMania and Chris N being up to no good for eons:





Go to SolveDDoS.com.

View source.

You find this:


ga('create', 'UA-35433042-10', 'solveddos.com');
 
UA-35433042-10

That's their Google Analytics tracking code.

If you plug the partial code into Google:

"UA-35433042-"

You will find multiple sites that track these codes.

Like this one:

https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en-CA&biw=&bih=&q=cache:2qEqFpKVNYUJ:http://sameid.net/analytics/35433042/%2B%22UA-35433042-%22&gbv=1&ct=clnk


8 websites with Analytics ID UA-35433042export current table: csv1 csv2Domain / Last seenexport: txt	IP	Available details
minecraftserver.co >>
2013.11.09	192.157.58.78 >>	Analytics: UA-35433042 
vpsace.com >>
2013.11.12	198.211.108.90 >>	Analytics: UA-35433042 
Powered by: WordPress
icohol.com >>
2013.08.27	192.157.58.79 >>	Adsense: pub-3571709579875520 8063482268262387 
Analytics: UA-24176225 35433042 
Powered by: WordPress
www.web-hosting-review.com >>
2013.10.31	192.157.58.78 >>	Analytics: UA-27629794 35433042 
Addthis: xa-4c873bb26489d97f 
Powered by: WordPress
2.ht >>
2013.11.16	192.157.58.78 >>	Analytics: UA-35433042 
solveddos.com >>
2013.11.16	190.93.240.30 >>	Analytics: UA-35433042 
Powered by: WordPress
vpncast.com >>
2013.11.16	192.157.58.78 >>	Analytics: UA-35433042 
ssdvps.com >>
2013.11.21	198.199.67.127 >>	Analytics: UA-35433042

Simply stated, all those sites use the same UA-35433042 tracking base parent code... 

All those sites are owned by Chris Niedojadlo and/or ServerMania.   Chris N. is the president/head of Servermania.


----------



## Jack (Dec 15, 2013)

http://sameid.net/analytics/24734871/ - Colocrossing's

http://www.nwnx.net/ - ChicagoVPS no?


----------



## drmike (Dec 15, 2013)

^--- close @Jack....

CC owns:

vsnx.net not nwnx... 

Funny to have such similar domains though...


----------



## MannDude (Dec 15, 2013)

LOL at the new avatar, for one.

Secondly, this shit has been going on forever. Marteen doesn't like when you comment on it on LEB, but I can say what I want here. Because I am bored, I've compiled all the Chris N. company listings on LEB that have been posted since March of this year.

You ready for this shit?

You sure?

Alright, here we go:

SSDVPS =

http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-3-50month-512mb-openvz-ssd-vps-in-los-angeles/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-6month-1024mb-vswap-ssd-openvz-vps-in-los-angeles/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-7-2gb-ram-40gb-ssd-openvz-in-los-angeles/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-48year-1gb-ssd-openvz-in-canada-buffalo-and-los-angeles/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-7month-1gb-and-38year-512mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-los-angeles-and-toronto/

Aim2Game=

http://lowendbox.com/blog/aim2game-6-75-month-2048mb-openvz-50gb-ssd-in-buffalo-new-york/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/aim2game-6month-2gb-ram-50gb-ssd-disk-in-buffalo-ny-usa/

ServerMania=

http://lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-4month-512mb-openvz-vps-in-new-york-usa-toronto-canada/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-7-month-1024mb-xenonapp-server-in-buffalo-new-york/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-7-month-or-48year-1024mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-new-york/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/servermania-7-monthly-1024mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-ny/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/black-friday-servermania-7month-1gb-xen-hvm-windows-vps-in-los-angeles-and-buffalo/

VPSAce=

http://lowendbox.com/blog/vps-ace-2month-256mb-openvz-server-in-new-york/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/vps-ace-7-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-new-york/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/vps-ace-18year-128mb-openvz-ssd-cached-vps-in-buffalo-ny/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/vpsace-9year-128mb-ssd-cached-in-buffalo-chicago-los-angeles/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/vpsace-7month-2gb-and-2-50month-256mb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-chicago-la-and-siauliai/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/vps-ace-12year-128mb-6month-2gb-openvz-vps-and-more-in-the-usa-and-the-netherlands/

SolveDDoS =

http://lowendbox.com/blog/solveddos-6-75month-512mb-openvz-vps-with-1gbps-ddos-protection-in-los-angeles/

*19 offers since March of this year*

EDIT: Forgot about this trainwreck failure of an offer: http://lowendbox.com/blog/vpsnodes-7-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-dallas-texas/

That's *20 offers since March of this year*.

Also: http://imgur.com/a/wx2CG

So yeah, a little birdy who is close to CC has told me that Jon opened up a decent sized account credit line to Mr. Chris N. Makes sense Jon would want to promote his projects so he can get a return on that.


----------



## drmike (Dec 15, 2013)

^--- that's epic.


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh god, thanks @drmike for opening my eyes.


----------



## Nick_A (Dec 15, 2013)

T_T


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 15, 2013)

meanwhile my listing was removed when I was well past the 30 day window for "being too soon after my last offer" <-- mpkossen's words.

He's also stated that providers won't be listed more than once in a 60 day period as the "queue is very long, anything more than that is too much" yet here we sit.....

60 day rule is fine and dandy if it's enforced properly, and not selectively enforced against legitimate companies.


----------



## jarland (Dec 15, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> meanwhile my listing was removed when I was well past the 30 day window for "being too soon after my last offer" <-- mpkossen's words.
> 
> 
> He's also stated that providers won't be listed more than once in a 60 day period as the "queue is very long, anything more than that is too much" yet here we sit.....
> ...


I like Maarten but his job is apparently also to deny that he has a job to do, which is to be loyal to CC. I mean it's a job, sometimes you do things you don't want to for money. I know he's a good guy. But yeah, he knows he's doing this. He's not dumb by any means. He's well aware that he's the face of CC's "official" LEB takeover.


----------



## drmike (Dec 15, 2013)

Well I did my piece and I've ask Maarten to do something about the SolveDDoS.com ad on LEB.  At least note this shithole of company (Servermania) is behind the offer and 19 others.

It ought to be pulled and so should their other offers under other shell companies.

Frankly, what they are doing is false advertising.  They are intentionally lying about who owns what and hiding behind ANONYMOUS WHOIS information.

This week I am starting  formal LEGAL complaints to have something done via legal authorities.  Enough playing with crooked ass children and asking politely for them to do the right thing.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 15, 2013)

> Whois info is private and previous domain registration info was also private.


Private WHOIS alone is enough reason to avoid an online business...  //end of my quick thread hijack


----------



## SrsX (Dec 15, 2013)

drmike said:


> Well I did my piece and I've ask Maarten to do something about the SolveDDoS.com ad on LEB.  At least note this shithole of company (Servermania) is behind the offer and 19 others.
> 
> It ought to be pulled and so should their other offers under other shell companies.
> 
> ...



If we must start this shit about them, I suppose it'd be proper for me to pipe in.

<p>Dear Chris Niedojadlo,</p>


<p>Dear Chris Niedojadlo,</p>


INSERT INTO `tblticketmaillog`(`id`, `date`, `to`, `name`, `email`, `subject`, `message`, `status`) VALUES ('8030', '2013-07-23 20:50:02', '*[email protected]*', '


ARIN Hostmaster', '[email protected]', 'Request to Authorize POC Access', 'ARIN has received a request from Chris Niedojadlo


Chris Niedojadlo must enter the below authorization URL into


Once the authorization URL is entered, *Chris Niedojadlo* will be


and associations, Chris Niedojadlo may also be able to edit any


INSERT INTO `tblticketmaillog`(`id`, `date`, `to`, `name`, `email`, `subject`, `message`, `status`) VALUES ('8031', '2013-07-23 20:55:02', '[email protected]', '


ARIN Hostmaster', '[email protected]', 'ARIN POC Created', 'ARIN received a request from Chris Niedojadlo to create a new POC.


INSERT INTO `tbltickets`(`id`, `tid`, `did`, `userid`, `contactid`, `name`, `email`, `cc`, `c`, `date`, `title`, `message`, `status`, `urgency`, `admin`, `attachm


ent`, `lastreply`, `flag`, `clientunread`, `adminunread`, `replyingadmin`, `replyingtime`, `service`) VALUES ('1110', '245605', '1', '0', '0', 'ARIN Hostmaster',


'[email protected]', '', 'Q1qVFVhc', '2013-07-23 20:50:02', 'Request to Authorize POC Access', 'ARIN has received a request from Chris Niedojadlo


Chris Niedojadlo must enter the below authorization URL into


Once the authorization URL is entered, Chris Niedojadlo will be


and associations, Chris Niedojadlo may also be able to edit any


INSERT INTO `tbltickets`(`id`, `tid`, `did`, `userid`, `contactid`, `name`, `email`, `cc`, `c`, `date`, `title`, `message`, `status`, `urgency`, `admin`, `attachm


ent`, `lastreply`, `flag`, `clientunread`, `adminunread`, `replyingadmin`, `replyingtime`, `service`) VALUES ('1111', '751608', '1', '0', '0', 'ARIN Hostmaster',


'[email protected]', '', 'H63XqMYa', '2013-07-23 20:55:02', 'ARIN POC Created', 'ARIN received a request from Chris Niedojadlo to create a new POC.


INSERT INTO `tblactivitylog`(`id`, `date`, `description`, `user`, `userid`, `ipaddr`) VALUES ('29754', '2013-07-12 12:39:31', 'Email Sent to Chris Niedojadlo (C[....]

Just to add some more fuel to this.

21:*Chris:Niedojadlo*:1080 Brock Road, Unit 11:ickering:CA:99.252.193.45:*[email protected]*:ec7348f1ed8605cfbfa4fd1bb6b61386:EGnX)


INSERT INTO `tblactivitylog`(`id`, `date`, `description`, `user`, `userid`, `ipaddr`) VALUES ('29754', '2013-07-12 12:39:31', 'Email Sent to Chris Niedojadlo (Cus


tomer Invoice)', 'admin', '857', '67.215.144.4');


INSERT INTO `tblclients`(`id`, `firstname`, `lastname`, `companyname`, `email`, `address1`, `address2`, `city`, `state`, `postcode`, `country`, `phonenumber`, `pa


ssword`, `authmodule`, `authdata`, `currency`, `defaultgateway`, `credit`, `taxexempt`, `latefeeoveride`, `overideduenotices`, `separateinvoices`, `disableautocc`


, `datecreated`, `notes`, `billingcid`, `securityqid`, `securityqans`, `groupid`, `cardtype`, `cardlastfour`, `cardnum`, `startdate`, `expdate`, `issuenumber`, `b


ankname`, `banktype`, `bankcode`, `bankacct`, `gatewayid`, `lastlogin`, `ip`, `host`, `status`, `language`, `pwresetkey`, `pwresetexpiry`, `emailoptout`, `overrid


eautoclose`) VALUES ('857', '*Chris', 'Niedojadlo*', '', *'[email protected]'*, '11 Cellini Ave.', '', *'Hamilton', 'Ontario', 'L8W3W2', 'CA', '905-308-6634',* '574f52bf70d3a


34a32d28ed8667eaddf:YLBdg', '', '', '1', '', '0.00', '', '', '', '', '', '2013-07-12', '', '0', '0', 'jMzLz+29V3hs3nl5oXbw+Iy6MLE=', '0', '', '', '', '', '', '',


'', '', '', '', '', '2013-07-12 12:39:31', '67.215.144.4', 'dhcp-ac-f1-df-c8-c1-1f.cpe.*sourcecable.net*', 'Inactive', '', '', '0', '0', '0');


Chris is just another shell company owner, like really.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 15, 2013)

Yup. There is no denying the connection. Proof is all around.

Now, there is nothing wrong with owning multiple companies. Lots of big companies do this. It's just comical when no one wants to admit to owning multiple brands. You have to ask yourself, if you owned several 'successful' brands, why would you not want people to know this? Why would you lie and hide it? This is an industry with egomaniacs and fools trying to pretend to be larger than they are... why would you not want to come out and take credit for owning all these brands? Ask yourself that...

There is more to this story than what we all have seen... If I had to wager a guess, I'd say it's a good way to launder money... Move it from company to company, they're all customers of each other. offer legit services too. But that's not for me to decide, suppose some LEO would be better investigating that than anyone else. Maybe not though. Just seems strange that no one wants to admit to owning multiple brands.

Take Fabozzi, for instance. In the past he mentioned owning multiple brands. Hell, on Skype his status is:



But he denies owning any other host. And he's the biggest, loudest egomaniac of them all.

Why does no one admit to owning or 'participating' in multiple brands?


----------



## Jade (Dec 15, 2013)

And here we go opcorn:


----------



## SrsX (Dec 15, 2013)

There we go, 568kb data file I've kept on them for a while now.

Should summerize it pretty much.


----------



## drmike (Dec 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Why does no one admit to owning or 'participating' in multiple brands?


Because the companies we are speaking of aren't real businesses.    They are SCAMMERS and MONEY LAUNDERERS.   Do anyone of them actually make payroll?  Pay a living wage?  Participate in local and civic organizations?   

Everyone can claim how successful ServerMania is.  They have a hearty business in other niches.  But for some reason, they can't repeat that success in the low cost VPS sector.

So like other shit heads in that segment they build and buy brands and domains, and launch one stupid remix of the model after another.

What's startling when talking about ServerMania and ColoCrossing is the sheer volume of shadiness:

1. Many shell companies

2. Prior bans on WHT for most of them.  Upcoming bans for others.

3. Bad to no customer support.  How many CVPS horror threads have you read?  UGVPS anyone?  ServerMania's many companies and offers, gee, crickets and complaints.   ColoCrossing  --- uggh, plenty of ugly there on customer support side.

I need an assistant to organize everything.  The sheer volume of punting these idiots, catching them in scams, being vindicated, etc. is piled up high.

Eventually someone is going to care about these misdeeds when they see the money on the table and the ability of government to withdraw some of those ill gotten gains.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 15, 2013)

drmike, you're playing a good guy role, let's call them what they really are... Low life scums.


----------



## jarland (Dec 15, 2013)

I'll hand it to Biloh, he's learning well. He'll stay quiet all day and work on his story. Then he usually comes out with a decent story. Sure does take him a long time though.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 15, 2013)

jarland said:


> I'll hand it to Biloh, he's learning well. He'll stay quiet all day and work on his story. Then he usually comes out with a decent story. Sure does take him a long time though.


Official Biloh Press Release

Date: 15th Decemeber, 2013

Regarding previous allogations of "shell companies" and people being "on the pay role" I can honestly assure you the rest of this speech will be a lie and that we own all these companies, and don't only violate the law, if we get hacked we don't tell you about it in order to ensure that we stay perfect in our customers eyes. 

Kindest Regards,

Jon Biloh

ColoCrossing


----------



## texteditor (Dec 15, 2013)

jarland said:


> I'll hand it to Biloh, he's learning well. He'll stay quiet all day and work on his story. Then he usually comes out with a decent story. Sure does take him a long time though.


a shame none of this ever rubs off on Fabozzi


----------



## drmike (Dec 15, 2013)

texteditor said:


> a shame none of this ever rubs off on Fabozzi


Fab is Jon's pitbull or at least use to be.  He's been firmly muzzled for a while.

Have to remember again that Fab + JBiloh aren't in a normal customer relationship.  Even if you believe the whole unaffiliated we don't own Fab story, Fab spends quite a bit of time over at CC's offices.  Other reports have Fab being minority partner in his own company...  

I just wish they'd spend more time operating good businesses and implementing interesting features and addons and less time coming up with the next shell game/scandal/etc.  All the hacks, all the customers with issues and not refunded... All the lost productivity...


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 15, 2013)

jarland said:


> I mean it's a job, sometimes you do things you don't want to for money.


I won't do it anymore. Things like this almost cost my life. Don't wait until your mind try hard to justify, while your heart (the little blood pumpin' thing) fights against you  -_-


----------



## peterw (Dec 16, 2013)

Another provider on my blacklist.


----------



## drmike (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh look, a Christmas miracle, minus the virgin



> We have removed SolveDDOS' offer due to their ties to Hack Forums and the lack of clarity on the ownership side. Thank you to everyone for your suggestions and scrutiny; I agree that removing the offer was the best choice.


^--- posted by Jon Biloh over on LET

Lack of clarity   We know who owns SolveDDoS....   How about pulling SSDVPS and VPSAce offers (at least the prior offers prior to the "sale")?


----------



## drmike (Dec 16, 2013)

Good ole Biloh said that Hack Forums ties are reason to get  your offer shit canned from LEB.

Odd that what became the #1 LEB offer after the pulling of SolveDDoS was ReverseHost.

ReverseHost is no stranger to HackForums....

https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahackforums.net+reversehosts 

There they are making a bunch of offers on HF.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 17, 2013)

drmike said:


> Good ole Biloh said that Hack Forums ties are reason to get  your offer shit canned from LEB.
> 
> Odd that what became the #1 LEB offer after the pulling of SolveDDoS was ReverseHost.
> 
> ...


That's surprising.


----------



## peterw (Dec 17, 2013)

After reading the last three threads I think you need a personal Starbuck.



> Ahab please cool down and let your hunt off.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 17, 2013)

drmike said:


> Good ole Biloh said that Hack Forums ties are reason to get  your offer shit canned from LEB.
> 
> Odd that what became the #1 LEB offer after the pulling of SolveDDoS was ReverseHost.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2013)

HassanB = ReverseHost who just was / is on the front of LEB.

I see other hosts we know on that list / screencap.

Again, I think HF advertisers shouldn't be very welcomed on vpsBoard.


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Now, there is nothing wrong with owning multiple companies. Lots of big companies do this. It's just comical when no one wants to admit to owning multiple brands. You have to ask yourself, if you owned several 'successful' brands, why would you not want people to know this? Why would you lie and hide it? This is an industry with egomaniacs and fools trying to pretend to be larger than they are... why would you not want to come out and take credit for owning all these brands? Ask yourself that...


I agree to a certain extent. But even when I'm out and folks ask about the company (OCOSA/CubixCloud) I represent/work for I am very humble about it. It really just depends on ones up bringing. Folks now days have no humility, respect for others nor self-respect for that matter. I believe in helping folks and simply making deals. However, there are cases when how you carry yourself will can come back to bite you.

--Otis


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2013)

Companies owning brands and even buying pre-existing brands is FINE. 

Go to the grocery store it say HIP NEW BRAND WHATEVER, small print on the back MEGA BIZ SOME OF YOU HATE.

So those that refuse to invest time reading the label get duped.  Makes sense.

Legit businesses are proud and don't mind declaring who/what they are or what they own.  In fact, they spend heftily writing press and trying to get media attention about their acquisitions.


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 19, 2013)

drmike said:


> Companies owning brands and even buying pre-existing brands is FINE.
> 
> Go to the grocery store it say HIP NEW BRAND WHATEVER, small print on the back MEGA BIZ SOME OF YOU HATE.
> 
> ...


There are a great number of blurred lines in Buffalo.  My guess is that companies are being vacuumed up when falling behind their bills with certain providers.  No announcements in the change of ownership just re-funelled Paypal accounts.


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2013)

Virtovo said:


> There are a great number of blurred lines in Buffalo.  My guess is that companies are being vacuumed up when falling behind their bills with certain providers.  No announcements in the change of ownership just re-funelled Paypal accounts.


A group of us have said this for a very long time.  Well over a year now.

Interesting is this weekend into this week Biloh had spin to try to justifiy the insanity they are doing.  Basically stating folks like him and ChicagoVPS and ServerMania have "financial interests" in a bunch of companies.  As if having some material interest or to be gained is justification for lying, cheating and stealing.  No rules against that.  We can freely pump 20 offers in 12 months on LEB for the same turkeys under their front shell mockery "companies".

The level of distorted wordsmithing and spin out of Buffalo is crazy legendary at this point.  I personally don't believe this is the work of 2-5 men 25 years of age on average.  Really stinks like someone more advanced is running the circus behind the scenes.

See this is why there should be a baseline before a COMPANY can offer services.  I don't want to buy services from some 14 year old nor do I want to buy from some hacker nor do I want to buy from some imaginary gal named Crystal who was proven to be a victim and not incorporated nor involved in a VPS company.

The baseline should be:

1. Proof of incorporation.

2. Proof of no prior shenanigans.

3. Domain with public WHOIS info.

4. No ties to shady marketplaces like Hack Forums.

5. Disclosure of employment by, investment in, being owned by, etc. another hosting company.


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 20, 2013)

drmike said:


> Companies owning brands and even buying pre-existing brands is FINE.
> 
> Go to the grocery store it say HIP NEW BRAND WHATEVER, small print on the back MEGA BIZ SOME OF YOU HATE.
> 
> ...



We agree on companies making acquisitions. I also see your analogy. However, I fundamentally disagree with making the notion that "Legit businesses are proud and don't mind...". Don't get things twisted, I don't know much about Jon B and in no way shape or form defending how he operates.  I know several millionaires in Tulsa that are very successful and you would never know they owned anything. I also went to high school and college with some very successful people that are just as laid back. Some times it's not about pride/ being proud it's about being humble. Hence the phrase "down to Earth".


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 20, 2013)

drmike said:


> The baseline should be:
> 
> 1. Proof of incorporation.
> 
> ...


This makes sense.


----------



## peterw (Dec 20, 2013)

The baseline: I want to know with what person I am doing business with.


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2013)

@peterw, yes sir!  New found respect for you for that dinger of a statement.

That's what the LowEnd* operators don't understand.  Lots of folks buy on perception of the ownership and the humans at helm of such company.  Later the stay or leave based on that plus the folks working support.

Thanks for that concise spot-on post.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 20, 2013)

> The baseline should be:
> 
> 1. Proof of incorporation.



I argued for this on LET once.  Ash was on the opposing team.  I think he won (although I still think the potential personal liability that a sole proprietorship brings makes it a bad choice for any business)

I would like to know who the legal entity is that I am entering into a contract with (the TOS).  If the business is owned by a sole proprietor I want to know the name of the sole proprietor and I want it stated on the TOS.

Ash may be a build 'em and flipper, but the first sentence of his TOS should be a model for any sole proprietor who posts an offer on LEB (and he is one of the only sole proprietors I've seen who actually list the name of the real legal entity...most of them just list a DBA and you're left clueless about who the real legal entity is that the papers should be sent to )



> _This is a legally binding contract between the purchaser and the seller/sole proprietor (Ashley Hawkridge) who may also be referred to as Virtual6 within__the document_


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2013)

I think sole proprietor may have different definitions around the globe.  In the US, typically these folks incorporate as an LLC.

Anyone in business who is technically unincorporated is suicidal.  All liability applies then to you personally.  So I can sue you for your dog and your prized collection of foil.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 20, 2013)

drmike said:


> I think sole proprietor may have different definitions around the globe.  In the US, typically these folks incorporate as an LLC.
> 
> Anyone in business who is technically unincorporated is suicidal.  All liability applies then to you personally.  So I can sue you for your dog and your prized collection of foil.


I am curious, when an LLC business goes down in bankruptcy, can the owner be sued? Does it affect his personal assets?


----------



## rds100 (Dec 20, 2013)

That's the point of "LL" in the name, it's limited liability. At least this is how it works here.

The owner of a Limited company is responsible up to the amount of capital he owns.

A Ltd. company can be opened with 1 Euro capital. In this case the owner would be responsible up to 1 Eur.


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2013)

The point of incorporation is to shield the personal assets.   So long as the people in charge of the corporation act within the law and aren't abusing the corporate "veil" to do wrong then the protection stands.

Bankruptcy depends though.  Depends on who secured the credit.  Business credit takes a long while to establish, so personal guarantees are quite normal.  Personal security of the debts.  So yes, slapping the owned of the corporation is possible if personal contractual issues/securitized personally.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 20, 2013)

In Indonesia there is a legal entity adopted from Dutch regulation called CV (Commanditaire Vennootschap) or in English term Limited Partnership.

The entity can be solely owned or shared between to or more person. In case of bankruptcy, just like what @drmike said earlier "I can sue you for your dog and your prized collection of foil" and it affect all family members of the owner(s).


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 20, 2013)

LLCs are not incorporated but rather organized. You can only incorporate a entity as a Corporation S/C, trusts and etc. If i remember correctly.


LLC have articles of oragnization, and operating agreements versus bylaws and articles of incorporation.


LLCs are shielded from many and most liabilities, however to extend credit now days it is the norm to require a personal guarantee as a requirement due to many of the prior cases of folks simply filing bankruptcy and peacing out w/o payment.


Sole Proprietorship is absolutely not the way to go. At the least you can become a single member LLC and be taxed as so filing in the US IRS 1040 Schedule C. If you have partners you can be taxed as corporation or partnership and file schedule k1 and 1120.


Last note, get general liabilty insurance bare minimum.


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2013)

^--- great post @cubixcloud.

The liability insurance is something I think any real to be considered provider *should* have.  Goes along with the general bondability required in many businesses and go get business from many businesses.


----------

